# Beans for 100 people???????



## fishawn

I've been appointed the "Bean man" for my friends Breast Cancer Benefit Barbecue dinner. He is expecting around 100 guests. Anyone have any estimates on how many gallons, or pounds of beans I should be bringing? I have 30 cans (52.5 pounds) of Bush's baked beans right now. Does about a 1/2 pound per person sound about right? Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods

I really don't have a clue but that sounds like alot of beans per person. I would think it would be like half of that and that would be alot


----------



## richtee

Let me know where that half pound per party is..I wanna be A LOOOOONNNGGG way away!  LOL!

I think yer set Fish...


----------



## rtom

I don't know how many pounds but we had almost a 18 quart roster between 3/4 and full of calico beans and fed around a 125 people and they where gone


----------



## cinnamonkc

The normal serving size for baked beans is a half of a cup.  Roughly 4.58 ounces or 130 grams.
Half pound is a lot of beans.


----------



## supervman

Here's like 85 billion tons of information. 
That sounds like a lot! :) 

Lots of good planning info. Pics are obsolete and gone but scroll down for size recommendations on meats, sauces and there is a section on BEANS as well. You'll have to scroll for it but it's there 

http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/b1039-w.html

well, what the heck, here's what they say on beans. 
*Baked Beans*

*100 portions .................**10 portions*
20 lbs. (3 #10 cans) .........2 pounds ...............pork and beans, canned
10 medium ......................1 medium ...............onions, diced
7 cups ............................2/3 cup .................brown sugar
3 pints ............................2/3 cup .................catsup
4 ounces.......................... 2 tsp. ..................Worcestershire sauce
6 ounces ..........................2 Tbsp. ................prepared mustard
1/4 pound .........................2 strips ................sliced bacon

Mix ingredients and place in two or three inch deep baking pan. Lay bacon on top. Bake at 350 degrees F for one hour.

I hope this looks ok in the post and all garbled up. 
V

EDIT: ONE THING FURTHER - - - 
I have in my hands a #10 of Bush's Best Baked Beans w Bacon & Brown Sugar. 
Total 117 oz ( 7 lb, 5 oz) [3.32 kg] 
Label Says: Serving Size 1/2 Cup (130 g) - NICE Call KC 
Servings in the #10 Can = 26


----------



## fishawn

Thanks to all of you, I think I am "Overbeaned" for this party. Oh well, they will have a canned bean supply at their lake house for the next 10 years!


----------



## abelman

Fishawn, you in the natural gas industry by chance


----------



## supervman

Here is a 2 page PDF with many different items and recommended portions to serve a group of 50. 

http://www.co.clay.mn.us/Depts/Extensio/PDFs/Food50.pdf


----------



## walking dude

UNless you get a bean loving fool (easy now folks) like me and my buddies....


----------



## meowey

Looks like a handy item to keep on file!  Thanks!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## daddio

im with richt i want to be nowhere round that party!!! lol
and unless you got good insurance better snuff out any open flames!! lol


----------



## fishawn

Thanks for all the help. Now, I personally, eat very few beans, but I would love to do DUTCH'S beans, but don't have the time between now & Saturday. Is there anything i can do to the 20# - 50# of Bush's baked beans that would make them a little "better".......Remember, this is for the "average" guy/gal......I will try to get some "party view" shots if I can. I have also been nominated to be "Charcoal Chicken BBQ Boy" along with my good buddy host. I will be the one with the Don't F*?k with New Orleans apron on if I get some shots.


----------



## ronp

Sautee some onions and bacon till just white not brown or crisp, add some of your fav BBQ Sauce, like KC Masterpiece, brown sugar, molasses, *liq smoke*, garlic powder, and some Lemon pepper or your fav seasoning. I have done this years before recently smoking.

It will save your a$$.
Good luck!


----------



## fishawn

Thanks Bro Ron, sounds like you have been there before!


----------



## morkdach

i feed about 25 on a gallon of beans add all your goodies and multiplt x 4


----------



## ronp

You are very welcome, glad to have helped.


----------



## linescum

Make sure to extinguish all open flames.......or a remake of Blazing Saddles


----------



## mulepackin

Good info supervman


----------



## fishawn

Well the bbq or Boobieque as the girls called it was a huge success. Over $10,000.00 was raised at the party for breast cancer research. 40# of Brisket, 20 Chickens, 50# of Potatoe salad & all the trimmings were excellent. I was way over beaned with 52.5# of Bush's. There was probably 100-120 people & about 20# of beans were eaten. Anyway we had a lot of fun & all for a great cause.


----------



## fishawn

I've been appointed the "Bean man" for my friends Breast Cancer Benefit Barbecue dinner. He is expecting around 100 guests. Anyone have any estimates on how many gallons, or pounds of beans I should be bringing? I have 30 cans (52.5 pounds) of Bush's baked beans right now. Does about a 1/2 pound per person sound about right? Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods

I really don't have a clue but that sounds like alot of beans per person. I would think it would be like half of that and that would be alot


----------



## richtee

Let me know where that half pound per party is..I wanna be A LOOOOONNNGGG way away!  LOL!

I think yer set Fish...


----------



## rtom

I don't know how many pounds but we had almost a 18 quart roster between 3/4 and full of calico beans and fed around a 125 people and they where gone


----------



## cinnamonkc

The normal serving size for baked beans is a half of a cup.  Roughly 4.58 ounces or 130 grams.
Half pound is a lot of beans.


----------



## supervman

Here's like 85 billion tons of information. 
That sounds like a lot! :) 

Lots of good planning info. Pics are obsolete and gone but scroll down for size recommendations on meats, sauces and there is a section on BEANS as well. You'll have to scroll for it but it's there 

http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/b1039-w.html

well, what the heck, here's what they say on beans. 
*Baked Beans*

*100 portions .................**10 portions*
20 lbs. (3 #10 cans) .........2 pounds ...............pork and beans, canned
10 medium ......................1 medium ...............onions, diced
7 cups ............................2/3 cup .................brown sugar
3 pints ............................2/3 cup .................catsup
4 ounces.......................... 2 tsp. ..................Worcestershire sauce
6 ounces ..........................2 Tbsp. ................prepared mustard
1/4 pound .........................2 strips ................sliced bacon

Mix ingredients and place in two or three inch deep baking pan. Lay bacon on top. Bake at 350 degrees F for one hour.

I hope this looks ok in the post and all garbled up. 
V

EDIT: ONE THING FURTHER - - - 
I have in my hands a #10 of Bush's Best Baked Beans w Bacon & Brown Sugar. 
Total 117 oz ( 7 lb, 5 oz) [3.32 kg] 
Label Says: Serving Size 1/2 Cup (130 g) - NICE Call KC 
Servings in the #10 Can = 26


----------



## fishawn

Thanks to all of you, I think I am "Overbeaned" for this party. Oh well, they will have a canned bean supply at their lake house for the next 10 years!


----------



## abelman

Fishawn, you in the natural gas industry by chance


----------



## supervman

Here is a 2 page PDF with many different items and recommended portions to serve a group of 50. 

http://www.co.clay.mn.us/Depts/Extensio/PDFs/Food50.pdf


----------



## walking dude

UNless you get a bean loving fool (easy now folks) like me and my buddies....


----------



## meowey

Looks like a handy item to keep on file!  Thanks!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## daddio

im with richt i want to be nowhere round that party!!! lol
and unless you got good insurance better snuff out any open flames!! lol


----------



## fishawn

Thanks for all the help. Now, I personally, eat very few beans, but I would love to do DUTCH'S beans, but don't have the time between now & Saturday. Is there anything i can do to the 20# - 50# of Bush's baked beans that would make them a little "better".......Remember, this is for the "average" guy/gal......I will try to get some "party view" shots if I can. I have also been nominated to be "Charcoal Chicken BBQ Boy" along with my good buddy host. I will be the one with the Don't F*?k with New Orleans apron on if I get some shots.


----------



## ronp

Sautee some onions and bacon till just white not brown or crisp, add some of your fav BBQ Sauce, like KC Masterpiece, brown sugar, molasses, *liq smoke*, garlic powder, and some Lemon pepper or your fav seasoning. I have done this years before recently smoking.

It will save your a$$.
Good luck!


----------



## fishawn

Thanks Bro Ron, sounds like you have been there before!


----------



## morkdach

i feed about 25 on a gallon of beans add all your goodies and multiplt x 4


----------



## ronp

You are very welcome, glad to have helped.


----------



## linescum

Make sure to extinguish all open flames.......or a remake of Blazing Saddles


----------



## mulepackin

Good info supervman


----------



## fishawn

Well the bbq or Boobieque as the girls called it was a huge success. Over $10,000.00 was raised at the party for breast cancer research. 40# of Brisket, 20 Chickens, 50# of Potatoe salad & all the trimmings were excellent. I was way over beaned with 52.5# of Bush's. There was probably 100-120 people & about 20# of beans were eaten. Anyway we had a lot of fun & all for a great cause.


----------

